
Notif Log Notification History (for Android) - nikolay
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.dvdh.notiflog&hl=en
======
nikolay
I'm personally using the paid version Notif Log Pro:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.dvdh.notif...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.dvdh.notiflog.full&hl=en)

